# pb avec mail et des pieces jointes en PDF



## calimero007 (21 Janvier 2008)

Je fait appel à vos lumieres,

je viens de basculer  une petite PME sous l'offre Google APP (Gmail, Calendar, etc)
tout ceci est gratuit avec un espace de stockage de 6Go par boite et la possibilité de faire de l'imap.

Je viens d'être contacté par la société aujourd'hui car elle avait un problème pour recevoir un fichier PDF de 3Mo, en fait lorsque l'utilisateur envoyé le mail avec la piece jointe,

lorsqu'il voulait relire son mail envoyé,
la piéce jointe n'apparait plus, et lorsque je consulte le mail chez le destinataire (un utilisateur dans la même société) je ne vois pas un pdf mais du texte.

J'essaye d'envoyer le mail sur un autre poste et je constate que tous les postes en Macosx 10.3.9 sont touchés par le problème.
Les postes en 10.4 arrive a lire le message.

De plus pensant à un problème avec le pdf lui même je verifie sur l'interface Web de GMAIL et je constate la aussi que le fichier est parfaitement lisible.

Bizarrement ce problème n'apparait que sur les 10.3 et depuis que j'ai basculé les postes en IMAP.

Avez vous une idée ?


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour

Je n'ai pas d'idée pour le problème de pièce jointe sous Panther.


_En revanche, l'utilisation de Google Apps pour une PME me fait frémir :affraid: !

C'est peut-être gratuit, mais ça n'offre aucune sécurité. Si les informations échangées devaient "fuir" vers la concurrence (notamment américaine), devenir temporairement indisponibles ou bien disparaître partiellement ou en totalité, les recours seraient pratiquement inexistants.

Pour réduire les risques, mieux vaut choisir une solution contractuelle avec un prestataire national qui oeuvre sur le même territoire juridique, et qui offre des garanties substantielles en terme de confidentialité et en cas de dommages techniques.

Je rappelle que Google Inc. est une société enregistrée dans le Delaware, aux États-Unis (pays du Patriot Act qui autorise l'espionnage à tout va sous couvert de sécurité du territoire), et qui a ses bureaux en Californie, à Mountain View.

Le contrat d'utilisation de Google Apps est régi par les textes de loi américains (les recours en justice dans notre beau pays peuvent être oubliés). Par ailleurs il fixe des contraintes importantes au client et aux utilisateurs, tout en limitant les obligations de Google.

Les types de moyens qu'offre Google Apps sont d'une importance stratégique pour en Entreprise, et deviennent donc un véritable danger s'il ne sont pas garantis. En cas de problème, si la PME n'a pas les moyens techniques pour s'en remettre ni les moyens financiers d'aller en procès aux États-Unis contre le géant Google, elle peut mettre la clé sous la porte au premier hiatus._


----------



## pascalformac (21 Janvier 2008)

une chose qui n'est pas 100% claire

ceci concerne t il des messages construits- recus -lus en ligne
 ou
tout se passe via le logiciel Mail.app?
 qui sous 10.3.9 est la v1.3.11 (v622/624)

2- Que cela affecte UNE machine  passe encore mais toutes celles sous 10.3

là mon cerveau me dit

c'est le PDF d'origine ( ou l'envoi depuis Mac d'origine)  qui est pas terrible et pose des soucis avec certains OS ( les 10.3)

---
edit
Et autant j'utilise pleinement gmail etc à titre privé
autant professonnellement  non.
Non seulement pour les raisons du dessus

mais encore moins en IMAP +avec un service qui je le rappelle laisse volontairement le mot  gmail beta 
Et pourquoi le laissent il ce logo beta?
Non pas parce que c'est en essai pré finale  ( c'est solide et sans doute un des plus solides au monde)
mais pour des raisons juridiques
un souci? Perte de compte?  des archives tronquées ou inacessibles?=> google s'en lave les mains , pas responsable et pas de garantie de récuperation des données
 c'est d'ailleurs écrit quelque part
( et en imap ca peut faire très mal vu qu'il y a tout en ligne et rien en local sauf si on agit pour)
Et ca pour une entreprise c'est pas malin , mais alors pas du tout


----------



## calimero007 (21 Janvier 2008)

Concernant l'offre google APP pour une PME et la sécurité c'est un débat sans fin....

La meilleure solution serait le serveur dédié mais après il y a des coûts d'installation et de maintenance qui ne sont pas forcément interessant pour une PME (20 personnes)
reste l'offre mutualisé et la gros problème nous sommes entierement dependant du bon fonctionnement de leurs serveurs.

Actuellement tous nos clients étaient en mutualisé chez OVH mais apres les gros soucis de lenteur (mails qui n'arrivent que 8h apres, certains mails en provenance d'autres serveurs SMTP étaient rejetés) il etait devenu impensable de laisser certaine boite chez OVH.
J'aurais pu les mettre chez un autre prestataire mais la encore rien ne permet d'affairmer que ce genre de pb ne va pas se reproduire.

Après si on considere que Google fournis des informations ça reste à demontrer, en tout cas si le gouvernement Francais souhaite acceder aux informations sur des mails chez Orange c'est pareil.

En attendant Google permet d'avoir un service de qualité, l'envoie et la reception fonctionne dans un délais quasi immediat c'est pour le moment c e qui importe le plus à ma société.

Pour en revenir au pb des pdf, 
il se trouve que tous les mails partant d'un macosx 10.3 avec des pdf rencontre le problème, et ce uniquemement de 10.3 vers 10.3 si j'envoie le même mail d'un poste en 10.3 vers un client de messagerie en 10.4 cela fonctionne, de même que cela fonctionne sur outlook et sur l'interface Web de Gmail.

Bref je cherche sur le Net pour voir si quelqu'un a deja eu des problèmes pour afficher des pieces jointes dans mail.

D'ailleurs je ne suis pas devant un mac pour le moment, mais est-il possible de ne pas afficher l'apercu d'une piece jointe dans un mail ?
J'ai changé le nom de la piece jointe en virant les espaces mais c'est pareil.


----------



## calimero007 (21 Janvier 2008)

On derive du sujet 

je precise au cas ou que sur 10 clients "PME" actuellement chez OVH en mutualisé, 8 rencontrent tous les mois des problèmes.
Garantie SLA pour les serveurs mutualisés ??? ZERO
La pme doit attendre que le serveur refonctionne...
Donc la petite PME pour qui la bonne reception du mail est vitale est hyper penalisée par ces problèmes.
La seule veritable solution fiable et surtout ou l'on peut precisement savoir ce qu'il se passe c'est le serveur de messagerie dédié.
Mais je le repete un boite de 5 a 10 personnes n'a pas forcement les moyens de payer se type de prestations.

C'est quand même marrant qu'on flippe plus de Google qui pourrait refiler les informations à la concurrence americaine que des sociétés type orange, free, ovh etc....

Si ma PME n'a aucun business avec les States, libre à la concurrence americaine de piquer l'info (ca reste à prouver)
mais toutes ces PME qui utilisent actuellement leur mail grace a orange, Free ou neuf ne sont absolument pas à l'abris non plus...
Des avocats francais qui stockent leurs mails chez un prestataire francais peuvent tres bien voir leurs mails verifiés dans le cadre d'une instruction judiciaire ou autre.

Je suis un avocat j'ai des photos de carla bruni nue avec un ex, je suis plus susceptible d'avoir des merdes en etant chez free que chez Google.

Après reste le cryptage des mails......

Big Brother est partout, et pas uniquement chez Google.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Janvier 2008)

calimero007 a dit:


> En attendant Google permet d'avoir un service de qualité, l'envoie et la reception fonctionne dans un délais quasi immediat c'est pour le moment c e qui importe le plus à ma société.


mais oui de qualité
mais sans garantie

Alors prevoir une solution de sauvegarde du courrier

un souci sur l'imap 
et vlouf plus *rien*

 la commande au  fournisseur?
disparue
l'appel d'offre accepté? 
Disparu
etc etc
------




> Pour en revenir au pb des pdf,
> il se trouve que tous les mails partant d'un macosx 10.3 avec des pdf rencontre le problème, et ce uniquemement de 10.3 vers 10.3 si j'envoie le même mail d'un poste en 10.3 vers un client de messagerie en 10.4 cela fonctionne, de même que cela fonctionne sur outlook et sur l'interface Web de Gmail.



oui mais tu ne réponds pas  avec precision concernant le seul cas à probleme
les 10.3
* envoi via gmail en ligne
 ou
 le logiciel de messagerie de ce Mac 10.3 là?

** les autres envois PDF  de ce mac ou depuis les autres 10.3 sont ils concernés?


----------



## pascalformac (21 Janvier 2008)

calimero007 a dit:


> D'ailleurs je ne suis pas devant un mac pour le moment, mais est-il possible de ne pas afficher l'apercu d'une piece jointe dans un mail ?


concernant ce point c'est multi traité en archive
la réponse c'est oui
Oui mais..
1- est ce si important?
2-tout dépend des outils utilisés en face ( coté reception) et de la taille -nombre de pages-du pdf


3- détail sur gmail
gmail n'accepte pas les PJ 
-en exe
- en  presentation dossier
mais une par une ( a reverifier je confonds peut etre avec l'ineffable hotmail,  edit , verifié , l'aide est ambigue mais i me semble que c'est néanmoins le cas)
(en ce cas il suffit de zipper le dossier)

edit
et gmail n'accepte pas les pj  protégées par mot de passe ou encryptées


----------



## intra (21 Janvier 2008)

Je confirme le probleme avec Mail 1.3.11 sur mon ordi sous Panther. Je pensais que c'etait un probleme de ma config parce que j'avais pas de problemes pour les autres pieces jointes (png, jpg etc et). J'avais pas remarqué que ca arrivait que avec le pdf. 
Je suis preneur s'il y a une solution et je vais aussi faire des recherches moi meme.


----------



## calimero007 (21 Janvier 2008)

bon je continue pas le debait sur Google il pourrait durer des heures....
MAis pour finir: Google en beta plus fiable qu'une majorité de services dits fianlisés.

Google Entreprise donne le choix: offre gratuite ou offre payante avec plus de garantie.
perte de la boite mail chez google en imap, mes mails en local sont toujours dispo.
perte des mails en local, reste toujours la sauvegarde local des mails qui est faite tous les soirs.

Que google fasse peur je peux comprendre mais a un moment si je pose la question suivante a une PME:

Je peux te mettre chez OVH, il y a une sauvegarde de tes mails, on est certain que le gouvernement Americain ne vas pas jeter un oeil dans ta boite, des boites americaines n'auront pas accès à certaines infos de tes mails, en revanche il se peut qu'une fois par mois tes mails arrivent avec un jour de retard chez tes clients.

Ou alors tu peux aller chez Google, c'est gratuit, support de l'imap, pour le moment aucun pb technique grave relevé depuis son fonctionnement, jusqu'a present il n'y a pas eu de soucis serieux dans les delais de livraison, en revanche rien ne prouve que Google ne donne pas certaines info a des boites concurrentes au states ou que le gouvernement Americain jette un oeil dans tes mails.

Reponse, je m'en fou je veux etre certain que mes mails arrivent en temps et en heure, je ne suis pas Airbus, je ne pense pas que les informations interessent les boites americaines, tout ce que je veux c'est ne plus perdre de contrat suite a des mails qui n'arrivent pas a temps.


concernant les PDF:
je recapitule =>

Un gros pdf de 3M (1 seule page)
envoie depuis n'importe quel poste en 10.3 vers un 10.4 => pas de pb
envoie depuis n'importe quel poste en 10.3 vers un 10.3 => pb
envoie depuis n'importe quel poste en 10.4 vers un 10.3 => pb
envoie depuis n'importe quel poste en 10.4 vers un 10.4 => pas de pb
envoie depuis l'interface mail de Google APP vers un 10.3 => pb
envoie depuis l'interface mail de Google APP vers un 10.4 => pb

test avec refait avec 2 autres PDF:
Le problème est identique dès que le pdf est assez lourd (haute resolution)
si on génére un pdf plus petit cela ne poste pas de pb en 10.3


----------



## pascalformac (21 Janvier 2008)

intra a dit:


> Je confirme le probleme avec Mail 1.3.11 sur mon ordi sous Panther. Je pensais que c'etait un probleme de ma config parce que j'avais pas de problemes pour les autres pieces jointes (png, jpg etc et). J'avais pas remarqué que ca arrivait que avec le pdf.
> Je suis preneur s'il y a une solution et je vais aussi faire des recherches moi meme.


ca fait des années que j'utilise gmail avec panther et que j'envoye divers fichiers dont pdf
on ne m'a pas signalé de souci pdf
 mais ca ne veut rien dire car

- tout le monde n'informe pas en cas de souci
-  pour l'instant ca ne semble affecter que les pdf  panther mais ce qui n'est pas clair c'est si le souci est coté lecture  ou envoi ou avec quelques pdf et ce pour tout logiciel de messsagerie ou pas
-  les autres OS ne sont pas affectés


----------



## pascalformac (21 Janvier 2008)

calimero007 a dit:


> concernant les PDF:
> je recapitule =>
> 
> Un gros pdf de 3M (1 seule page)
> ...


comment sont envoyés - lus les pdf sur les 10.3?
interface en ligne gmail?
logiciel de messagerie?
si oui lesquels?


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Janvier 2008)

calimero007 a dit:


> si le gouvernement Francais souhaite acceder aux informations sur des mails chez Orange c'est pareil.


Non. En france, la police n'intervient que sur la requête d'un juge saisi d'une l'affaire, et un recours en justice est possible dans le cas contraire.  Ce n'est pas le cas aux USA où les services d'espionnage ont tous les droits et peuvent agir sans aucun contrôle (voir le _Patriot Act_).



calimero007 a dit:


> En attendant Google permet d'avoir un service de qualité, l'envoie et la reception fonctionne dans un délais quasi immediat c'est pour le moment c e qui importe le plus à ma société.


Pour le moment. La nécessité d'avoir des serveurs à l'étranger et un réseau international en bon état de marche fragilise le système. Si demain ça ne marche plus, quel est le plan de secours ? Qui va réparer ? Contre qui se retourner ? Pour une petit Entreprise, Google Apps est une solution proprement suicidaire. Reste à savoir si l'assurance va marcher dans la combine le jour où ça va péter... 

_EDIT: je n'avais pas lu le post #7 de pascalformac qui dit la même chose en substance. Et puis le présent fil montre bien que ça ne marche pas si bien que ça...

Enfin, désolé de ne pas pouvoir faire avancer ton problème._


----------



## calimero007 (21 Janvier 2008)

Bon je pense que le mieux c'est au'on garde chacun notre avis sur Google.
JE bosse avec un certain nombre de PME et j'ai opté cette fois pour une solution qui derange le moins la PME et surtout qui me fera intervenir le moins souvent.
Apres libre à chacun de choisir sa solution c'est pas ça qui manque.

Pour en revenir au pb de pdf, rien a voir avec l'extension du fichier et une limitation sur les serveurs Google, sinon j'aurais le pb avec tous les clients quelque soit l'os.


J'ai rebasculé tous les postes qui etaient en 10.3.9 en POP et tout refonctionne.
LES PDF sont lisibles de nouveau sur les postes.
Il semble donc que le pb soit lié à IMAP et MAIL sous 10.3 en attendant de trouver une solution mes clients resteront en 10.3 jusqu'a une prochaine migration en 10.4 qui devrait avoir lieu dans moins d'1 mois


----------



## intra (22 Janvier 2008)

Alors apres quelques petites recherches j'ai compris que le probleme est dans la gestion des MIME par Mail 1.3.11. J'ai pas encore trouvé une solution (s'il y en a...) mais je vous tiens au courrent


----------



## JediMac (25 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai un autre genre de pépin avec les pdf et Mail. J'envoie régulièrement des pj en pdf à des contacts généralement sous windoz. Plusieurs d'entres eux me disent que la pj est illisible, Adobe Reader leur balançant ce message _une erreur est survenue lors de l'ouverture de ce document_. Que le pdf soit généré sur Mac ou sur pc avec Acrobat ne change rien. Je pense donc que cela vient aussi de Mail et de son encodage, mais je préfère demandé au cas où ? 

D'ailleurs est ce que ce gros soucis d'encodage, qui pour finir pourrait m'obliger à laisser tomber Mail :rose:  pour un  autre soft, est réglé sur 10.5 ?

Pour info, je suis sous 10.4.11, avec Mail 2.1.2 (753).

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (25 Janvier 2008)

JediMac a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un autre genre de pépin avec les pdf et Mail. J'envoie régulièrement des pj en pdf à des contacts généralement sous windoz. Plusieurs d'entres eux me disent que la pj est illisible,
> Merci


As tu  as reglé tes envois en conséquence?
voir aide
donc la rubrique

Les pièces jointes envoyées aux utilisateurs de Windows sont illisibles


----------



## Aliboron (25 Janvier 2008)

JediMac a dit:


> J'ai un autre genre de pépin avec les pdf et Mail. J'envoie régulièrement des pj en pdf à des contacts généralement sous windoz. .../...


Les problèmes d'encodage avec Mail ont été abordés un grand nombre de fois sur les forums. *Par ici* un des (nombreux) fils qui en traitent (celui-ci comportant des éléments de contournement, particulièrement dans le message 34).

Par contre, contrairement à mes premières impressions, ce n'est apparemment toujours pas résolu avec Leopard (voir par exemple des dernières pages de *ce fil fleuve* sur un autre forum)..


----------



## JediMac (25 Janvier 2008)

Aliboron a dit:


> Les problèmes d'encodage avec Mail ont été abordés un grand nombre de fois sur les forums. *Par ici* un des (nombreux) fils qui en traitent (celui-ci comportant des éléments de contournement, particulièrement dans le message 34).


Oui, j'en avais pris connaissance. Mais il parle surtout des caractères des méls et pas toujours des pj.



> Par contre, contrairement à mes premières impressions, ce n'est apparemment toujours pas résolu avec Leopard (voir par exemple des dernières pages de *ce fil fleuve* sur un autre forum)..


----------



## Aliboron (25 Janvier 2008)

JediMac a dit:


> Oui, j'en avais pris connaissance. Mais il parle surtout des caractères des méls et pas toujours des pj.


Mais c'est le même problème : les caractère sont illisibles lorsqu'il y a des pièces jointes, celles-ci devenant (le plus souvent) indéchiffrables. Dans les dernières pages de l'autre fil indiqué (à partir du message 167), il y a des explications théoriques un peu complexes, mais qui mettent assez bien en évidence le problème rencontré.


----------

